# Turkey Pots



## djg (Mar 26, 2016)

What do you use to roughen up the surface of the glass/slate calls?
Emory cloth, etc.? What grit?


----------



## Jason Needham (Mar 26, 2016)

Etching cream from Hobby Lobby. Then hit it with a conditioning stone. Do straight lines with the stone. Look at my picture too left on pot for reference.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks, but what about when you're actually using the call?
The little patch of paper that came with the commercial call has been misplaced.
Plus, I want to try my hand at making one, too. I'll need it for that.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 26, 2016)

220 grit sandpaper on glass once it's been conditioned with a stone. For slate, 400 grit sandpaper or something like a brillo pad works best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rick Howard (Apr 4, 2016)

As corny as it might be for a custom call guy, I like to carry the primos gadget with the stone on it. I stuff some green scorch rite in the handle. I use the scratch brite on striker tips and slate. I break in a new Un- scratched glass surface with 120 drywall screen then use that stone to even her out. Periodically I use the stone on the glass to keep it running well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey Rick I use the same primos gadget so I don't feel to badly now. Just never have gotten around to making one, im sure it would be pretty easy. At one time I had some of those small stones just not sure where they are now


----------



## Rick Howard (Apr 4, 2016)

I have been planning to make some for 2 years.... Lol


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 5, 2016)

It been at least two years for me making them, was planning on making a bunch of them but got doing something else probably calls, think I might work on a prototype this week since im thinking about it, but have to build a portable stand for my new lathe.


----------

